# Yiang Yiang stinks!



## FifthCap (Mar 30, 2015)

I had such high hopes!

I twisted that bottle cap off so fast, wafted it, and ugh!

Its neat for this sticky ... what word am i looking for? Its not tart, its not musky...

There is some kind of plant around here in Ga that gets on your hands and will leave a pungent smell like this. 

It is not sweet and floral which i was hoping for for a floral summer scent.  

What can i mix this with to bring out is better side?


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 30, 2015)

When in doubt, Orange 10X EO. It makes everything better though I've never tried Yiang Yiang.  Do you mean Ylang Ylang?


----------



## lillybella (Mar 30, 2015)

I smelled the most wonderful scent today by Aveda: mandarin, bergamot & Ylang Ylang.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 30, 2015)

Ah - don't mess with Mother Ylang Ylang. Very powerful EO..... Question - which variety do you have? It has many distillation forms and the results are surprisingly different. "Complete" is the most expensive and has an exacting distillation.  I - is the next level, II is processed after one and finally III. By the time it goes through the third process it still carries the benefit of the oil but I have found it not sweet, strong herbal and sharp. I agree with snappyllama - strong citrus top notes will even out the sharpness. I like using bergamot as well. - It has a tendency to fade but the YY acting as a base note will help it hand in there.  On the other end of the spectrum if you have any super sweet eo/fo, the YY will ground these as well. 

Without going "Young Living/DuTerra", YY works as a strong antidepressant. I've used this in a diffuser in a locked Alzheimer's unit with aggressive angry patients and my results were consistently good.  Good to the point that over a course of 9 months with 3 very volatile patients we were able to help ease their symptoms 65% w/out the need for a psychotropic medication.  

Now we are talking soap here and I remain skeptical as to what if any properties survive the lye monster. But if I was still practicing with some of my good docs, I would probably have tried to formulate a lotion....


----------



## boyago (Mar 31, 2015)

I love ylang ylang, it's funny though I read somewhere that it's a scent that it's a scent that is loved or hated and there is another scent that if you love ylang ylang you hate the other.  Forgive me I can't remember what the other was, maybe lavender, but it rang true for me.

My favorite combo is eucalyptus/ylang ylang.



Cindy2428 said:


> Without going "Young Living/DuTerra", YY works as a strong antidepressant. I've used this in a diffuser in a locked Alzheimer's unit with aggressive angry patients and my results were consistently good.  Good to the point that over a course of 9 months with 3 very volatile patients we were able to help ease their symptoms 65% w/out the need for a psychotropic medication.



Allot of the lit suggests it's supposed to be an aphrodisiac as well so...


----------



## FifthCap (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not overly fond of lavender either, but I'll take it over this stuff lol

It is Ylang ylang III, that's why it smells? 


I need to find a store that sells local so i can smell things before I order


----------



## biarine (Mar 31, 2015)

I love ylang ylang, I used it with geranium and black pepper as mimic of expensive carnation. 10 grams of ylang ylang and 10 grams of black pepper with 5 grams of geranium


----------



## Saponista (Mar 31, 2015)

I have ylang ylang III as it was the cheapest and I really like the smell. It smells very sweet and floral to me. I wonder if you just have a dodgy batch. However, scent is very subjective! I love it mixed with rosewood.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 31, 2015)

FifthCap said:


> I had such high hopes!
> 
> I twisted that bottle cap off so fast, wafted it, and ugh!
> 
> ...



I completely agree with you! I got Ylang-ylang III as well because I was looking for a floral type scent that wasn't a typical rose. I was disappointed when I got it! It was a familiar scent though, because there's some plant in MS (probably same as in GA) that smells the same. I absolutely hate it.. but I really like lavender so I don't think that's supposed to be the other EO that you won't like lol


----------



## FifthCap (Mar 31, 2015)

hmlove1218 said:


> I completely agree with you! I got Ylang-ylang III as well because I was looking for a floral type scent that wasn't a typical rose. I was disappointed when I got it! It was a familiar scent though, because there's some plant in MS (probably same as in GA) that smells the same. I absolutely hate it.. but I really like lavender so I don't think that's supposed to be the other EO that you won't like lol



I want to say it's some sort of flower that's pretty and you'd expect it to smell nice but it doesn't..


----------



## squeakycleanuk (Mar 31, 2015)

FifthCap said:


> I'm not overly fond of lavender either, but I'll take it over this stuff lol
> 
> It is Ylang ylang III, that's why it smells?
> 
> ...



I do a blend of Ylang Ylang and lavender which I absolutely love but I'm guessing you'd loathe lol

I've not tried III, so not sure how it differs from the regular type but in any case I generally use small amounts of it, as it can be overpowering. So have a play around with blends and see if you can find something that takes the edge off for you


----------



## boyago (Mar 31, 2015)

FifthCap said:


> I need to find a store that sells local so i can smell things before I order



Most Whole Foods Markets (aka "Whole Paycheck") have a decent selection with testers for each scent.  What they have in the stores are medicinal grade and cost a bazzillion dollars but you can get an approximation of what EOs should smell like.


----------



## Muskette (Mar 31, 2015)

My first experience with this EO was WSP's Ylang Ylang III and I couldn't stand the stench of it. I never used it in anything. 
I then decided to try ED's Ylang Ylang Complete, and frankly, I'd never guess it was the same EO. It is just absolutely gorgeous.
So, maybe give it another shot with a different supplier and/or different grade.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 31, 2015)

boyago said:


> I love ylang ylang, it's funny though I read somewhere that it's a scent that it's a scent that is loved or hated and there is another scent that if you love ylang ylang you hate the other. Forgive me I can't remember what the other was, maybe lavender, but it rang true for me.


 
Well, one thing's for sure- it's definitely true for me. I love lavender and hate ylang ylang. The only reason I keep a bottle of it in my house is for my SIL. I make 3 perfume blends for her with it (ylang ylang III). She loves ylang ylang, but then again, she also loves the smell of skunks, so.... lol :mrgreen:

The three blends I make for her are:

1) 2 drops myrrh, 2 drops lemon geranium, 1 drop ylang ylang III, 2 drops orange 5X.

2) 5 drops orange 5X, 1 drop ylang ylang III

3) 4 drops orange 5X, 1 drop ylang ylang III, 1 drop myrrh



IrishLass


----------



## FifthCap (Apr 1, 2015)

I actually like a skunky smell myself. 

I don't want to wear it,  but i like it


----------



## FifthCap (Apr 2, 2015)

So I made a batch today using Ylang Ylang...
mixed with grapefruit, rosemary, and lavender lol

It actually smells pretty good! 

I'm excited to cut this one in a few days!


----------



## ahutchins9 (Sep 14, 2015)

I ordered some YY3 from Liberty and you're right.... blech. Before that I always ordered my ylang from Essential Depot and will continue to do so. I am not sure which distillation they sell but if you are wanting a strong sweet lovely floral give them a try


----------

